# Pike @ 9 months - working line



## JCKinne

I'd love to hear what everyone thinks of our young boy. This is our first attempt at a stack, so hopefully it works!

Thank you!


----------



## Karla

I have no experience in critiquing, but I know what I like in a German Shepherd Dog.
I think Pike is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Very nice head and structure. I can't wait to see him when he's full grown.


----------



## onyx'girl

Pedigree? He reminds me of Lies's Pan


----------



## JCKinne

Here is his pedigree. 

Pike Vom Leineholz - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## lhczth

He has quite a bit of leg under him. Slightly flat withers, ok topline though his croup needs to be longer. Sufficient angulation in front, very good in the rear. His pasterns are a bit straight. Looks like he has good feet. Nice dark overlay and red points, though I would like to see a bit more richness to his overall undercoat. His eyes could also be darker.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Just wanted to say he's a handsome young fellow.


----------



## rgollar

All I can say is I wish that was my dog. Very nice looking.


----------



## pokey

lhczth said:


> ...Sufficient angulation in front, very good in the rear. *His pasterns are a bit straight.* Looks like he has good feet. Nice dark overlay and red points, ...


Where do you get that the pasterns are a bit straight? I just measured them on the first picture and they are 25 degrees. The standard says 20-22 degrees is ideal. Therefore they are slightly too angulated, if anything.


----------



## JCKinne

Thank you everyone. Are there any pointers about the stack positioning?


----------

